# Python, Qt und Qwt unter Windows



## Michbeck1983 (11. April 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe ein Problem mit dem Installieren bzw. Nutzen von Python, Qt und Qwt unter Windows.

 Kann mir vielleicht irgendjemand sagen, wie oder in welcher Reihenfolge ich das ganze Zeug installieren muss

 Habe bis jetzt Qt und Python auf Windows installiert. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, wo ich das Qwt installieren soll (und wie ich dieses Plug-in für den Qt-Designer integrieren bzw. nutzen kann).
 Des weiteren weiß ich einfach nicht, wie ich PyQt und PyQwt nutzen soll.

 Weiß da jemand Bescheid


----------



## kuse (13. April 2005)

Ist in den gepackten Paketen keine README dabei?


----------



## Michbeck1983 (13. April 2005)

Natürlich sind da Readme-Dateien dabei - die dir aber nichts bringen. So vermute ich z.B., dass man Qwt in irgendein bestimmtes Verzeichnis kopieren muss - aber das steht natürlich nicht drin...


----------

